# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks )  ( اسرار الجوال )

## abede7

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
++( اسرار الجوال )++
--------------------
ان هذه الطرق والارقام والكودات تعمل على جميع اجهزه نوكيا وإن كانت لاتعمل  على بعض الاجهزه فهناك طرق خاصه بها وسوف ياتي شرحها فيما يلي بالتفصيل
--------------------
الطريقة الاولى: اذا تبي جوالك يصير مشغول دائما ادخل هذا الكود
#014984444*21*
ثم اتصل
--------------------
الطريقة الثانية: اذا تبي جوالك يصير غير موجود بالخدمة ادخل هذا الكود
#012307122*21*
ثم اتصل
--------------------
الطريقة الثالثة: اذا تبي الي يتصل عليك مايمسك معه الخط ادخل هذا الكود
#014683562*21*
ثم اتصل
ولالغاء الكود: #21# ثم اتصل
--------------------
#06#*
لمعرفة السيريال لجهازك أو الIMEI
--------------------
#0000#*
لمعرفة اصدار البرنامج التشغيلي للجهاز ( SW version )
--------------------
#2820#*
لمعرفة عنوان البلوتوث لجهازكBluetooth (BT) device address
--------------------
الضغط بلمسة واحدة سريعة على مفتاح الأغلاق للجهاز يسمح لك بالتنقل بين الأوضاع
--------------------
الضغط باستمرار على زر القائمة وهو على المدير"task manager" للتنقل بين البرامج النشطة
--------------------
الضغط باستمرار على زر القلم عند بدء الجهاز قبل ادخال الرقم السري يمنع  جميع البرامج غير الأساسية من العمل التلقائي أو ما يسمى الوضع  الآمن"safeboot
--------------------
12345 أو 0000
هما الرقم السري الأولي من المصنع لشركة نوكيا
--------------------
الكودات التالية يجب التعامل معها بحذر تام
--------------------
#7370925538#*
لألغاء الرقم السري الخاصة بالمحفظة واعادتة الى صفر (قد تفقد جميع محتويات  الحافظة)كما يمكنك الآن وضع الكود على شكل أرقام بدلاً من أحرف كما في  السابق
--------------------
#7780#*
لإرجاع ضبط الجهاز الأساسيReset to original settings ( قد تفقد بعض الأدخالات المضافة للجهاز )
--------------------
#7370#*
تهيئة الجهاز (فورمات سريع) يجب ان تتأكد أن البطارية تحوي على الأقل 75% شحن تأخذ العملية من3 الى 4 دقائق
--------------------
أما التهيئة الكاملة
فعليك ضغط الزر ( الأخضر ) + زر علامة النجمة( * ) + زر رقم ( 3 ) كل  الأزررار الثلاثة معا مع الضغط على زر ( التشغيل ) باستمرار وتبقى ضاغط على  جميع تللك الأزرار الى ان تضهر كلمة فورمات على شاشة الجهاز يجب ان تتأكد  أن البطارية تحوي على الأقل 75% شحن تأخذ العملية من3 الى 4 دقائق( ستفقد  جميع المعلومات والبرامج المخزنة بالجهاز )
--------------------
طريقه تعطيل الزر الاخضر للاتصال لمنع المتطفلين بالعبث في الجوال: 
طريقة سهلة جداً لمنع الاخرين من الاتصال من جوالك 
حيث يتم تعطيل زر الاتصال والطريقة كالآتي: 
أذهب إلى القائمه 
ثم الضبط 
ثم ضبط المكالمات 
ثم معاودة الاتصال آلياً 
أختر تعمل 
الآن ارجع الى شاشة الجوال الرئيسية 
وأضغط زر النجمه ثلاث مرات 
سوف يظهر هذا الحرف P 
اضغط اتصال سوف تظهر لك رسالة تقول (( خطا في الاتصال )) 
ثم دعه حتى ينتهي معاودة الاتصال 
بعد الانتهاء ستلاحظ ان زر الاتصال لا يعمل 
واذا اردت ان يرجع الجوال الى حالتة الطبيعة هنالك طريقتان:
الاولى : ان تجعل احد من اصدقائك يتصل بك 
والثانية : ان تعيد تشغيل الجهاز . 
--------------------
--------------------
طريقة الاتصال دون اظهار الرقم : 
طبعا لجوالات النوكيا 
1. اظغط على القائمه menu 
2. ادخل على التحويل 
3. ادخل على تحويل المكالمات عند انشغال الخط 
4. حط الرقم اللي تبي تتصل عليه بدون ما يطلع رقمك 
5. بعدين اتصل على رقمك ويتحول للرقم اللي تبي تحوله 
ويطلع له no number 
--------------------
طريقة عدم اظهار رقم المتصل لديك في جوالك : 
للنوكيا فقط بجميع انواعه 
هذي الطريقة تخلي رقم المتصل عليك مايطلع على الشاشة 
وايضا مايطلع في قائمة الاسماء ولمن يتصل عليك يطلع على الشاشة 
(( يتصل بك )) فقط دون ضهور اسمة ورقمة ...وهي كالتالي : 
1- اذهب الي دفتر الهاتف 
2- اختار خيارات ومن قائمة خيارات اختر ((طريقة العرض)) 
واختار قائمة الاسماء دون الرقم (( قائمة الاسماء )) 
اذهب الي دفتر الهاتف من جديد 
واختر اضافة اسم وهنا اكتب في الفراغ المخصص للأسم 
((رقم الصفر مرتين (يعني فراغ) )) وبعد ماتحط الفراغ اكتب الرقم الذي تريد اخفائه من قائمة الاسماء . 
ملاحضة : عند اضافة كل رقم جديد تريد اخفائة عليك بتزويد الفراغ 
بدل ماتكتب (0 مرتين خلها ثلاث مرات )) وهكذا 
--------------------
جميع الكودات اللي تقدر تدخلها على جوالك اذا كان من نوع نوكيا.
اولا:البطارية: 
#3370 * لزيادة في استهلاك البطارية . 
#3370# لتقليل نسبة استهلاك البطارية . 
مع العلم انك اذا قللت استهلاك البطارية يضعف الارسال......!! 
واذا زودت استهلاك البطارية يقوى الارسال يعني انصحك انك ما تغير وضعك 
الحالي....!! 
--------------------
القفل: 
قبل كل شي لازم تعرف تكتب هالحروف: 
p اظغط على النجمة ( * ) ثلاث مرات . 
اظغط على النجمة ( * ) اربع مرات . 
اظغط +على النجمة ( * ) مرتين . 
#pw+12234567890+1 # تعطي حالة قفل مجهز GIVES PROVIDER-LOCK STATUS . 
#pw+12234567890+2 # تعطي حالة قفل شبكة GIVES NETWORK-LOCK STATUS . 
#pw+12234567890+3 # تعطي حالة قفل بلد GIVES COUNTRY-LOCK STATUS . 
#pw+12234567890+4 # تعطي حالة قفل البطاقة GIVES SIM-CARD-LOCK STATUS . 
--------------------
كود تشغيل اكسسوارات السيارة: 
#746025625# * ( #SIM0CLOCK#* )
--------------------
تشغيل الرادار: 
1-اختر(القائمة). 
2-اختر(الضبط). 
3-اختر (ضبط الحماية). 
4-اختر (المجموعة المحددة) . 
5-اختر (تعمل) . 
6-بعدين يبي يسألك عن رقم المجموعة دخل اربعة اصفار بس 0000 . 
7-اختر (موافق). 
بعدين خلاص تصير شغلتا كاشف الرادار.............!! 
بس ترا الجوال ما يكشف الرادار الا على بعد كيلو واحد بس...................!! 
======================
هذه الكودات خاصه لاجهزه نوكيا التي لم تعمل عليها الكودات السابقه بحيث كل جهاز له اسرار وكودات خاصه
--------------------
نوكيا 3310 : 
لمعرفة رقم IMEI 
* # 06 # 
سيخرج لك الرقم 
لمعرفة الاصدار 
--------------------
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع 
* # 3110 # 
--------------------
لمشاهدة الضمان :
هذا الرمز يساعدك على معرفة الضمان الخاص بجهازك 
*#92702689# (= *#war0anty#). 
سيطلب منك رمز الضمان قم بادخال الرموز التالية : 
6232 لمعرفة سنة وشهر الصنع . 
7332 لمعرفة اخر مرة تم تصليح الجهاز. 
7832 ليظهر لو فعلا سبق وان تم تصفير الجهاز. 
9268 لاظهار السيريل نمبر حق الجهاز. 
37832 لظبط تاريخ التصنيع ولكن احذر تستطيع عمل ذلك مرة واحدة فقط . 
87267 لتأكيد التحويل . 
معلومات غلق ساعة البطاقة 
للتأكد من امكانية اغلاق ساعة البطاقة 
*#746025625# (= *#sim0clock#) 
--------------------
اعادة ضبط المصنع :
اضغط التالي ولكن هذا الرمز لايشمل الذاكرة واللغة والعدادات 
*#7780# 
--------------------
حالة الغلق :
لتعرف حالة غلق جوالك اضغط 
# pw + 1234567890 + [y] # 
كما تستطيع معرفة حالة الاقفال بالتالي 
# pw + [mastercode] + [y] # 
ولاحظ 
حرف y يعني الاقفال من 1 الى 4 
أي عشرة ارقام خلاف هذه قد تعمل على فك الاقفال 1234567890" 
وهذه طريقة لمحاولة فك الاقفال بدون ان تعرف الكود الاصلي للفك 
حاول فلن تخسر شيئا 
في البداية لازم البين كود يكون مفتوح بعدين اضغط حرف C 
سهم لأسفل 
C اضغط على السي حتى تخلو الشاشة 
اضغط على النجمه حتى تبدأتؤشر ثم اعمل الاتي 
04***your pin># 
وفي كل مرة تقفل جوالك تعيد الضبط 
====================== نوكيا: 3210: 
لمعرفة رقم :IMEI 
* # 06 # 
سيخرج لك الرقم 
شفرات نص السعر 
--------------------
هذا الرمز يزيد البطارية بنسبة 30% وينقص من صفاء الصوت 
هذا رمز التشغيل# * 4720 
وهذ رمز لايقافه# # 4720 
--------------------
معلومات غلق الساعة:
لتشييك ان كان يمكن غلق الساعة 
*#746025625# (= *#sim0clock#) 
حالة غلق الاقفال 
لتستعلم عن حالة الاقفال 
# pw + 1234567890 + [y] # 
لو كنت تعرف العشرة ارقام الخاصة بكرتك فتستطيع استخدام التالي 
# pw + [mastercode] + [y] # 
ولاحظ 
حرف y يعني الاقفال من 1 الى 4 
ويبدو ان أي عشرة ارقام غير هذه تعمل "1234567890" 
======================
نوكيا 5510:
لمعرفة رقم IMEI 
* # 06 # 
سيخرج لك الرقم 
--------------------
لمعرفة الاصدار :
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع 
* # 0000 # 
--------------------
قائمة الخدمات :
للحصول على معلومات عن جهازك اكتب التالي 
*#92702689# (= *#war0anty#). 
ستجد قائمة الخدمات 
1 IMEI (International Mobile Equipment Identification) 
2 تاريخ التصنيع 
3 تستطيع هنا ادخال تاريخ الشراء. 
لو دخلته غير صحيح ماتقدر تصححه بعدين 
4 تاريخ التصليح لو كان سبق تصليحه 
5 تحويل معلومات المستخدم 
اكواد الطاقة الكاملة 
*3370# يزيد في الطاقة ويعمل بعد ماتحط الرمز وتطفي الجوال وتشغله 
#3370# لتقفيل الخدمة السابقة ويحتاج ايضا للاقفال والتشغيل. 
اكواد نص الطاقة 
*4720# يزيد في الطاقة ويعمل بعد ماتحط الرمز وتطفي الجوال وتشغله ( وهو جيد 
لحالة الانتظار 
#4720# لتقفيل الخدمة السابقة ويحتاج ايضا للاقفال والتشغيل 
قائمة الانماط 
لو ضغطت زر التشغيل شوي بتطلع لك القائمة على طول ولو طولت في الضغط طفى . 
فتح الاقفال 
وهذه طريقة لمحاولة فك الاقفال بدون ان تعرف الكود الاصلي للفك 
حاول فلن تخسر شيئا 
في البداية لازم البين كود يكون مفتوح بعدين اضغط حرف C 
سهم لأسفل 
C اضغط على السي حتى تخلو الشاشة 
اضغط على النجمه حتى تبدأتؤشر ثم اعمل الاتي 
04***your pin># 
وفي كل مرة تقفل جوالك يبي لك تعيد الضبط 
وعلى العموم هو احسن من لاشيء 
======================
* نوكيا 6110 و 6150 * 
لمعرفة رقم IMEI: 
* # 06 # 
سيخرج لك الرقم 
--------------------
لمعرفة الاصدار:
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع 
* # 0000 # 
ولو مانفع جرب هذا 
* # 6110 # 
--------------------
قائمة الخدمات :
للحصول على معلومات عن جهازك اكتب التالي 
*#92702689# (= *#war0anty#). 
ستجد قائمة الخدمات 
واذا لم تظهر القائمة جرب الرموز التالية 
6232 تاريخ وسنة الصنع . 
7332 تاريخ التصليح . 
7832 لمعرفة تاريخ شراء الجهاز ان كان مستعمل . 
9268 لاظهار الرقم التسلسلي. 
37832 لتثبيت تاريخ الشراء ولكن لاحظ انك تسويه مرة وحدة بس 
87267 لتاكيد التحويل 
اكواد الطاقة الكاملة 
*3370# يزيد في الطاقة ويعمل بعد ماتحط الرمز وتطفي الجوال وتشغله 
#3370# لتقفيل الخدمة السابقة ويحتاج ايضا للاقفال والتشغيل.. 
قائمة الانماط 
لو ضغطت زر التشغيل شوي بتطلع لك القائمة على طول ولو طولت في الضغط طفى

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله  فيك معلومات غاية فى الاهميه وفى  انتظار الجديد

----------


## نقيب القلوب

شكرا لك 
سلمت يداك

----------

